# Pending state record warsaw....



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Just a quick note, the Blue Fin brought in a pending state record Warsaw yesterday, caught by the deckhand Raul Reyes, with Captain Monty Carter on the gaff. The fish weighed 302.7 lbs, was 75" long, and had a 64.5" girth. Casey will probably post some pictures later today. This fish outweighs the 30 year old state record by 25 lbs. Caught on an Avet T-RX 30 wide, with 250 lb power pro.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

thats a big mofo, wheres the pics?


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

where did they catch it -


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, Elliott has the digital camera in Houston right now, but should be back this afternoon. And Marlintini, they caught it....





in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

in the gulf of mexico.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

BTW, if your in the Freeport area, the fish is in the deep freeze whole right now down at Capt. Elliott's. Swing by and take a peek.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

James, can you give some terminal tackle info details? Rig, hooks/size, bait, etc.? I live for this stuff. 

My largest size gear was going to be 100lb class. Guess I ain't thinking big enough.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

600 lb mono leader, 13/0 circle hook, LOTS of weight. Caught on a massive wad of squid, of all things. Monty said he couldn't buy a hardtail offshore yesterday.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats a VW not a fish...


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

James, Raul sent me some pics last night of him,the fish and the scales.
I will try to post them tomorrow if Casey don't get the other ones up.

Peace,
Jason


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Goodness - thats 6 foot-3 inches tall and over five feet around. Like dragging up a lineman for the Texans (but with a fight.)


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

*Picture posted on Captain Elliott's Website*

If you want to see pictures of the Warsaw go to http://www.captelliotts.com


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

now Ernest...................

That is some funny stuff right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

one heck of a grouper too


----------



## thefishingmusician (May 26, 2004)

For those of us that are too lazy for another link 










What a HAUS!


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW!!! That's a lot of grouper fingers. Nice fish is an understatement.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

thats a big minnow there


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks about the rite size for BAIT!!
congrats
Joe


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

wow. my back started hurting just looking at the pic. I bet that was one of the moments where everybody is standing around saying I bet your hooked on the bottom!!


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

James - this sail is a bruiser!!!!!!!!
don't mean to hijack but i noticed this on the site also.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

If I read that "Fillet Line" sign right you are still feeding it...


Great grouper!


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

I wounder how many leaders were still in his mouth from those hung on the bottom :headknock 

congrats. guys nice catch.
joker


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry guys. TPWD biologist just reviewed the pic. It's not a warsaw, it's a big eye tuna. 

Thanks for the details James. Unbelievable fish.


----------



## no_trout russell (Jan 1, 2005)

*Time for a bigger freezer!!*

Nice fish!!

NTR


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

LOL @ Jig....


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice fish! But ya'll need to post up some more pics..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

congras good luck on the record thing


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Goodness - thats 6 foot-3 inches tall and over five feet around. Like dragging up a lineman for the Texans (but with a fight.)


at least the fish had some fight in it.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

That's a nice fish....makes the black grouper that I caught look like a puppy. Congrats!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

yum yum...Grouper Tacos


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bet the "cheeks" on that guy are bigger than a 16 oz ribeye.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Wow!! What a catch!! Congrats!


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

james
i hope you guys are keeping that fish in the freezer so you can drag it to all the boat shows and scare people......rick


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

jig, you funny guy, you!


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Awesome fish... congrats to all!


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

didn't some one catch a 40 pounder earlier in the day....just kidding...That is a freakin' PIG of a grouper. How long did he stay on the bottom (I'm assuming you were pretty deep, but if you'd like to share the gps numbers for a better idea of the bottom, that's fine too..) But really, that's an amazing catch, and at least 1 or 2 meals on the grill.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*Another Pic*

Here's another pic off of Elliotts website. Great job Raul!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! What a great catch!

That makes the one my friend Richard caught, look like a puppy!

DBG


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

That is one h*# of a broom tail.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Just a question here... Will TPWD be able to tell how old the Grouper was when caught. It must have some age on it's fins. In any case great catch.

Thanks and all the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

We're hoping to get the fish over to sea center texas at some point so they can remove the otoliths (ear bones) to get an estimate on age. Right now, we're guessing 50 to 60 years old, but who knows?


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

You know that feeling of initial shock when you are reeling in a huge fish and you first see it when it pops to the surface? Can you imagine how that felt with this fish?


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

this one was caught last december in la.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

thats an awsome fish and many good meals


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

How can you tell it's a warsaw and not a Jewfish?


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

This Grouper is almost as big as the one that he helped my son catch. LOL





Mrsailfish


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

I have some good pics that were taken with just Raul and his grouper. 
Can someone help me post them, they will need to be resized.

Thanks,
JG


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Goliath Grouper...*

Ive been told that the Warsaw has those three pointy spikes from thier top fin.



1hunglower said:


> How can you tell it's a warsaw and not a Jewfish?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

jasonglenn said:


> I have some good pics that were taken with just Raul and his grouper.
> Can someone help me post them, they will need to be resized.
> 
> Thanks,
> JG


There is a link to a resizing program (Irfanview) if you click the FAQ at the top of the page. I have also seen people suggest this one:

http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice job Raul. Congrats!!!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

jasonglenn said:


> I have some good pics that were taken with just Raul and his grouper.
> Can someone help me post them, they will need to be resized.
> 
> Thanks,
> JG


Email the to [email protected] and I will resize and post them!


----------



## Tiny E (Oct 18, 2006)

Cuz if it was a Jewfish (aka goliath grouper) he would be in jail!!

E


1hunglower said:


> How can you tell it's a warsaw and not a Jewfish?


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

*New Pics*

Here are some better ones!!!!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Dumb question...*

How do you haul a fish like that into the boat? Especially one with a lot of freeboard.

Just curious..............Bob


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

my thoughts exactly? I think you almost sink the boat float her on and pump the boat dry J/K. I dunno but tips on dealling with that hoss at boatside would be helpfull.



Dutch Treat said:


> How do you haul a fish like that into the boat? Especially one with a lot of freeboard.
> 
> Just curious..............Bob


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Dutch Treat said:


> How do you haul a fish like that into the boat? Especially one with a lot of freeboard.
> 
> Just curious..............Bob


Well.........??? We are waiting..........


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

4 Men and a gaff!!!!


----------

